# DX code help please!!



## Beany011178 (Jan 31, 2009)

Doctor stated dx as "failed pregnancy".  The pt had a positive BHCG of 60 and then a week later fell to 5.49.  The pt states she never had any bleeding or cramping.  I was looking at 634.90 but really don't like that.  Any ideas??

Thank you,
Jill
CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 2, 2009)

I wonder if the patient was ever truly pregnant...


----------



## Beany011178 (Feb 2, 2009)

She had 2 positive BHCG tests then a negative.  I don't know much about that but I think it would be odd to have 2 positive then a negative.


----------



## rcbaker (Feb 2, 2009)

*OB Questin*

20 year 30 weeks pregnant presents to the radiology dept for an untrasound. her pregnancy is complicated by breech presentation.
I coded 652.23 is this correct?


----------

